
Most of the code you write, has probably been written before. Why not reuse it? - Apsion
https://codepilot.ai/codepilot-ai-feature-code-seeker/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=codeseeker
======
Apsion
This time with a video explainer. Any feedback is appreciated

